# Western Oregon trail riders/clubs? Any of you on here?



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey all, 

I am looking for trail buddies in western Oregon. Particulary up here towards Portland. Any of you on here? Or know of any trail riding clubs? 

Thanks!
Sid


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i wish we could trail ride! I go trail riding a lot.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

See if there is a chapter of Oregon Equestrian Trails or Back Country Horsemen near you. I think the closest BCH will be in Washington State.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Where are you in Oregon exactly? I suppose I could be in technically "western" Oregon...maybe? haha I don't know, my horse and I live in Gresham, OR if that's "western Oregon"... We don't have a trailer, but we do live near some really nice trails... And I know of some places to go, like the Columbia Gorge Scenic Area, if you're from around here. That place is really really fun to ride in and it's gorgeous.

ETA- I missed that you said Portland! We're close to Portland, kinda! If you have a trailer, and didn't mind having to pick up Lacey and I, we'd love to be riding buddies with you!


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Awww, I would love to meet you guys, but I have a vehicle that just barely pulls one horse. I would be chancing it with two. Wish we lived closer, I work in Gresham, about 40 mins away from where I am at now. (Sucky commute!)


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

traildancer said:


> See if there is a chapter of Oregon Equestrian Trails or Back Country Horsemen near you. I think the closest BCH will be in Washington State.


Thank you I will!


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

I trail ride several times a week with a friend of mine and sometimes my kids. We have actually posted on craigslist looking for new trail riding buddies. I have my own trailer so we could meet you somewhere? I am in Sherwood but we go anywhere especially if it is new to us  

If you are still looking PM me and we can chat.

eta there is a bch club in Salem.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Definitely try OET (Oregon Equestrian Trails) They often have monthly trail rides and you can join in on any chapters' rides no matter what chapter you join.
There is also a Back Country Horsemen chapter in Oregon, but I don't personally know anything about them.

I'd love to have a trail riding buddy, too. but I don't ever have time to trail ride. =(


----------



## TBtrailrider (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, you should come out to Sherwood and go riding with pctrider and I. We go all over the place sometimes up to two hours away for a new exciting trail. 
We're a part of the West Valley Chapter of OET and our group is in need of new members. It's pretty cheap to join, there's organized trail rides and playdays, and the biggest perk of all is that you get a GIGANTIC book of all the trails that the OET members submitted; there are hundreds of trail riding possibilities.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds great TB rider!


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

Im in Portland, "my horse" isnt mine i just lease him and hes not allowed off property so no trail riding for me sadly  would love to find a riding buddy with an extra though... wishfull thinking


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

anyone live is southern oregon?....I want a buddy to go riding with...I mean I have lots of people I trail ride with and I go 3 times a week usually(horse has a week off due to tender feet..her boots are coming in the mail and back on the trails we go)....I love going to new places and I'm training for the endurance ride in ashland,OR..anyone going to that?


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

*ME*

Ill try to get a hold of you Ill be in Longview tom. Im moving there


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmmm. Amazing how many of us are in this area. Outside of BCH and OET I am not familiar with riding clubs. There are local saddle clubs here and there. We have one in the town where I live.
Also, there are some terrific books on Oregon trails and horse camps written by Kim McCarrel. They are worth having! May find them at tack stores, Powells or Amazon.
A number of years ago a group of members from Oregon and Idaho (we all met on another forum) got together for a group campout in Central Oregon. The tradition has continued and the latest one was last month.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I just saw the date for the beginning of this thread. No wonder I only recognized one poster!!!! It's old.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

Very old post... still though: Anyone around?

Just moved here, looking into getting my first (owned) horse.


----------

